# Sticky  Healthy Tips for Over 40 Success



## honeyz

Hi Iv had message asking whats in the green smoothies so here goes,

The green smoothies :-
Get a good blender and add
a handful of romaine lettuce. 
A palm full of baby spinach
A cut up carrot
A cut up apple
A cut up pear
half a ripe avocado
a palm full of kale
2 tbs extra virgin olive oil
a pinch of cinnamon
1tsp manuka honey.
a cup full of cloudy pure apple juice
a big glass and half of water.
blend all and pour in three large glasses and refrigerate 2 and drink one on an empty stomach for breakfast. Drink the other one half hour before lunch and the other last one half hour before dinner. Every day
This seems like a lot of bother but in time it will become a habit and you will miss it if you stop.
Its full of anti oxidants and calms your immune system down.
You a add other fruit or veg  depending on what you have.
i.e a small piece of white cabbage (anti cancerous)
or berries or anything else.

I really pray it helps.
Please feel free to ask any questions.
x


----------



## LuckyE

Honeyz - your recipe sounds great. I really want to try it.  HOw long did you do this for? Also, is it really sweet? I am trying to cut back on sugar due to digestive problems. Will it be edible without the pure apple juice?
Also why do you drink it before meals?


----------



## honeyz

Hi lucky. I've been on this smoothie n clean food diet for over a year. But It could help others sooner? As everyone is different. 
You can omit the pure apple juice its just for sweetness really. 
The reason you want to have it before a meal is that fruit n veg digests faster than other food. So you don't want it sitiing in your stomach on top fermenting.
Also I forgot to mention a good squeeze of lemon. Fruit n veg is alkaline. Our diets are generally too acidic with grains meat n sugar etc. Really one should aim for 80℅ alkaline and 20℅ acidic diet.
BTW lemon maybe acidic but once consumed has an alkaline effect in your body.
So with this youre getting more than your five a day.plus anti anti oxidants plus essential vitamins. 
BTW I used to also have aptimist honey and sometimes apple cider vinegar. 
X


----------



## LuckyE

Thanks Honeyz. That's some dedication doing it every day for a year. I will start it ASAP. I need to take Apple Cider Vinegar but my stomach is very sensitive so it will be good to take it in a concoction.


----------



## Debee

Honeyz could I please ask about the green smoothie you mention.  Firstly, do you believe this has helped fertility wise - I want to do everything I can and as delicious as it sounds it does seem quite time consuming every day.  Also, would you recommend a blender or a juicer?  Many thanks for your help x


----------



## toptottyontour

Wheatgrass is recommended for fertility issues. Its in powder form and just needs mixing with pure juice. Easier than smoothies if you want a cheat option. Coenzyme Q10 is recommended too. Dont forget your folic acid/ pregnacare.


----------



## Debee

Thank you Toptottyontour - that's really helpful.  I want to do everything I can to help, but its a lot to do when you have a full time job.  I'll  look out for the wheatgrass and Q10.


----------



## honeyz

Debee said:


> Honeyz could I please ask about the green smoothie you mention. Firstly, do you believe this has helped fertility wise - I want to do everything I can and as delicious as it sounds it does seem quite time consuming every day. Also, would you recommend a blender or a juicer? Many thanks for your help x


Hi debbie sorry for the late reply. I do believe the smoothies have helped. I would recommend a blendtec with wildside jar (thats what i have) If the blender isnt good the smoothies will taste bitty and awful.


----------



## Debee

Honeyz thank you for your reply.  I'm definitely eating better (lots of salads for lunch with quinoa etc).  I will try the smoothies as well.  Thanks for your help x


----------



## honeyz

Wishing all the luck in the world debee..  
I also forgot to mention I giv my husband a glass before his breakfast too.
Happy days molly99


----------



## Debee

Thanks Honeyz - I'm not sure my other half would go for the smoothie.  He thinks all healthy food tastes awful - won't even take vitamins.  Bad boy...


----------



## LuckyE

I started the smoothie. It's so much to consume through the day! But I do think the olive oil is doing something good. My skin was amazing. When I don't do the juice I do a shot of wheatgrass so I'm having something good.


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hi everyone   


I thought it would be useful to have a thread where anyone 40+ can share tips on anything they did or are doing to become healthier and therefore increase their chances of success. 


Happy chatting   


Maggie,
Forum Moderator


----------



## honeyz

Food is a powerful medicine that has a huge impact on the biochemical processes and general environment of your body. There is now an enormous amount of scientific knowledge about the effects of food and nutrients on treating illness and preventing disease. Nutrition is not just about eating well, however. It is also about correcting any vitamin and mineral deficiencies, improving digestive function (because you are what you eat, and also what you are able to absorb), balancing hormones naturally, and eliminating toxins and waste.[/size][/color][/size]It took many years for the link between cardiovascular disease and nutrition to be established. Now the evidence is overwhelming. More research is now linking nutrition to cancer, type 2 diabetes, mood and much, much more. In the future, further research will show that what you eat plays a part in every aspect of your health.[/size]* Alkalise your blood*[/size]Western diets are notoriously acidic and this produces an acidic environment in your body, which can be hostile to your partner's sperm. Eating an alkaline-forming diet not only prevents acidity but also provides many of the nutrients required for a healthy conception. 
Alkaline-forming foods include most fruit and vegetables, millet, buckwheat, quinoa, sprouted beans and seeds, almonds, Brazil nuts, flax seed oil, herbal teas and vegetable juices. Examples of acid-forming foods include meat, poultry, fish, eggs, dairy produce, peanuts, cranberries, prunes, rhubarb, sugar, vinegar, table salt, carbonated drinks, tea, coffee and alcohol. Mildly acidic-forming foods include brown rice, oats, bread, beans, lentils, tofu, most nuts, olive oil, untreated honey and grain coffee substitutes. An ideal diet should be predominantly made up of foods from the alkaline and mildly acidic categories.


----------



## Lola74

Hi Girls, thanks for sharing your tips for us odies goldies... I'm taking supplements and combined with super green smoothies i'm hoping i'll alkalise my body soon. 
Here is my supplement regime (credit to Angel Bump)

*To be taken every day-*
*Vitamin C 1000 mg a day* to support immunes and increase pregnancy rate 
*Iron 14mg* take Iron same time as Vit C for better absorbtion
*Vitamin B6 50 to 100 mg a day* to improve progesterne levels should be taken same time as vutamin B12. Increse B6 in 2WW to 500 to support progestererone levels.
*Complex Vitamin B* balances pre conception hormones
*Royal Jelly 3x500mg a day* helps with egg quality
*Bee Propolis 1x5mg a day* to help with egg qualty
*Coenzime Q10* improves blood flow, improves egg quality especially brneficial after ET and ovulation
*Folic Acid 400-1000 mg a day* a must supplement when TTC
*Choline & Inositol recomended daily dose *helps to restore normal ovulatory activity especially with PCOS

*To take daily together especially after ovulation, during 2WW or ET:*
*Selenium 200 mg a day* helps with implantation
*Zink 15mg and Magnesuim daily recomended dose* helps with implantation
*Vitamin D daily recomended dose* increases Pregnancy rate and egg quality
*Fish oil Omega 3 high streinght* helps support immune system
*L-Arginine*500-1000 mg a day after ET druring 2ww improves implantation
*Alph Lipoc Acid ALA* take recomended dose, helps with egg quality and cell division
*Aspirin 75 mg* daily but try to take aspurin separately from all others supplements.

*To take from Period day 1 to day 12:*
*Evening Primorose Oil high streinght* - encourages ovulation by balancing hormones.
*Angus cactus liquid * - take 15-20 drops mixed with small amount of any juice, helps to regulate period

Also i've found that Robitussin coughing mixture helps with implantation to be taken 5 days before /during ovulation, 2 teaspoon 200 mg 3 x a day.

OPTIONAL: 
CASTOR OIL - to promote healing in the body and more specifically the reproductive system. By applying a castor oil pack externally, positive benefits have been found.

DAILY INFUSED WATER
I make every day 1 1/2L of infused water ight before, to leave overnight at room temperature

1 LEMON AND MINT i cut whole unwaxed lemon into thin half moon slices and take few fresh mint leafs, add to 1 1/2 L of water and ice, leave overnight and next day you have infused lemon mint water
2 CINAMON APPLE AND ORANGE same as above, make sure that orange slices are not too thin... One cinamon sticks, organic apple. Make sure use organic oranges and apples, briliant to control sugar cravings
3 HONEY CINAMON PEAR , cinnamon stick, two tablespoon of manuka honey, organic pear 
4 MANGO AND GINGER one mango pealed and sliced ginger pealed anc cut into not to thin peaces add to water/ice
5 STRABWERKES BLUBERRIES AND RASBERRIES handful of each cut each berry in half and add to iced water

With my Green smoothies, I add serving of Amazing Grass - Green Superfood, Chia seeds rich in Omiga 3 make sure that chia seeds are well grinded to release Oils, hemp seeds also rich in essential amino acids, Apricot Seeds, pomegranet seeds, grape seeds, pumpkin seedetc

Morning time i mix yogurt with porrige, add teaspoon cinamon powder and one small spoon of honey somitimes i add vanila, sprinkle with dated and seed mix leave in the fridge overnight.


----------



## chooshoos

thanks for sharing your supplement advice Lola, happy to see many I follow and some new ideas too - great!

i try and remember to be careful of high levels of vit c (mixing supplements and high c foods) from implant as high levels are linked to onset of AF, also i'm careful to chose fish oil as you mention and *not* cod liver oil, which is not a good choice when ttc

stay well
bon chance


----------



## alexsmummy

wow just wanted to say after 18 years of trying having that little baby girl must have been amazing. 

we tried for 9 years before having our baby girl and i love her so much it is intense!  just about to start trying for one last baby.  this is our last chance, and i am really anxious and nervous about it!  will definitely try and up my intatke of good food, balanced diet etc.


----------



## miamiamo

Diet is King, have come across this: https://newsnow.live/artificial-sweeteners-chemicals-in-food-affect-ivf-success/


----------

